# My Fancy Guppies



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of my 2 guppies, I had 4, but unfortunately 2 died. I plan on getting a couple more very soon tho.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They do look lonely.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's some more pics, I got some new ones today.


----------

